# having my own pity party wanna join? LOL



## kaykay (Aug 2, 2006)

today is the first day of Congress and im not there!!! :no: this is the first congress ive missed in 4 years. I just hate this!! Ive always had so much fun helping Sandy with the youth activities and the silent auction. Not to mention showing. Okay who wants to join the pity party??

Cant wait to hear how Jet and everyone else did. Next year im going no matter what. Yep im even willing to drive thru downtown st louis lol


----------



## Lisa Strass (Aug 2, 2006)

KayKay -- Yep, I'm pity partying down here, too!




I actually have four horses competing at Congress this year, and Mike made it up there. I hate missing horse shows especially big ones where I get to see a lot of horse show friends.

I'm determined to try and go next year though.



:


----------



## Leeana (Aug 2, 2006)

Me too kay!



.

I'm going to try to keep up with the results online, i want to see how Jet does to. I'm sure he will kick butt



:.

I'm going next year! I looked over the results from last year and they have Jumper/Hunter classes so has to go



. I will prob show him in liberty and Jumper. I'm going back and forth between jumper and hunter, we might do both if i cant decide lol. Only prob with hunter is i have a feeling he would break gait and have trouble keeping the same gait. But we will deffently be there next year!!!

I'm really sad i missed out on all the youth judging and activities, now im to old





Okay, now im going to go check results and see if Jets won yet ...lol


----------



## kaykay (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks for the vote of confidence leanna!!! but hes going up against the best in the country so i know he has his work cut out for him. sooooooo wish i was there to watch.

we will all have to go together next year. fran will be showing baby. kyle will be showing jet. you will be showing royal. ok who is kay gonna show?? NOT FAIR. i may have to steal a pony lol


----------



## Leeana (Aug 2, 2006)

> ok who is kay gonna show?? NOT FAIR. i may have to steal a pony lol


That sounds like a real problem Kay, i think you are in need of another trip to Getitias



:



:




:


----------



## kaykay (Aug 2, 2006)

laughing so hard!!! Hubby says the buying season is OVER. i do have some pony foals due next year



I may take star and do adult showmanship. Kyle still says ill chicken out on showmanship next year but im not!! im going to do it



come on leanna you know you want to do showmanship with me right??


----------



## Leeana (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm going to do AMHR showmanship with you know who



:. I couldnt imagine taking Royal in for shetland showmanship ..that would be a sight to see :lol:. Now we have to talk Fran into showmanship and we can all go in together lol.

2007 is going to be so much fun!!! I'm actually looking forward to showmanship


----------



## poniesgalore (Aug 2, 2006)

I guys I won the Open Showmanship at Congress last year. It would sure be nice to have more competition.

I miss going too. But the trip from California gets a bit expensive with the cost of gas now days.


----------



## Cathy_H (Aug 2, 2006)

In this high heat & humidity we should pity the exhibitors.



: I told Lee I am so glad that I did not plan to go with him.......... I would also worry too much about my horses here - at least I can hose them off every day..Told him when we can get our trailer with living quarters then I will go.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 2, 2006)

im also worried about the heat on the horses and handlers. this is worse then last year and last year was pretty bad. the good thing about gordyville was you could always count on a thunderstorm to cool things back down. HOpe lee and les are staying semi cool

ponies i think we all need to make a big push to get people back into showmanship!


----------



## Leeana (Aug 2, 2006)

The youth showmanship classes looked like a pretty good size at the world show.

I'd do classic showmanship next year if Royal would behave himself for it

Hmmm i might think about it


----------



## poniesgalore (Aug 2, 2006)

kaykay said:


> im also worried about the heat on the horses and handlers. this is worse then last year and last year was pretty bad. the good thing about gordyville was you could always count on a thunderstorm to cool things back down. HOpe lee and les are staying semi cool
> 
> ponies i think we all need to make a big push to get people back into showmanship!


I agree Kay! At the Area 7 National show I at least had one other exhibitor in Open Showmanship, but I was the only one in Amateur Showmanship. It is more fun when others compete. I've tried to get interest in our group even gave a small clinic at a schooling show.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Aug 2, 2006)

So sorry you couldn't go Kay. :no:

Ok I'm off to Congress now LOL :lol: Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 2, 2006)

that was just downright mean!!! LOL dont blame ya one bit. have a great time and report back to us :bgrin


----------

